# Tough times !!



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Made bread & Focaccia with fried onion & garlic with parmesan, olives, peppers & mozza. Oh yummmm! This is going to be great with our smoked baby back pork ribs and fresh pasta salad with garlic goddess dressing. Cindy was busy today, frigging hardly can move now after that meal.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yummm !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can smell that bread!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That there looks like some good chow Rick.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

when is someone going to figure out how to smell all this stuff on computers !!!! thats just to good to look at !!!!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That looks delicious. We will need a full range report on the taste accuracy vs. our internet smelling ability.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh man I just ate but suddenly I'm salivating again....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

scratch and sniff.....no not that, the computer screen........ :nut:


----------

